# Planning on moving to Italy and looking for work teaching English



## danm2010 (Sep 2, 2010)

Im currently taking a TEFL course as i am moving to Italy sometime at the end of the year anybody know the best place in italy to go to teach? and with reasonable accommodation prices?

Any input would be great,
thanks,
Dan


----------

